# Simple Solar Hot Water Box (for domestic hot water)



## TheyCallMeDave (Nov 22, 2012)

http://rimstar.org/renewnrg/diy_pex_solar_hot_water_thermal_dn.htm

The total cost to build and install myself was about $400 total. I got my money back on it in approx. 1.6 years . In the link, it shows pictures of the construction of the box / a piping diagram / and test results. Its been in operation for about 2 years now and it puts out some good quality hot water that i have to mix in some cold water at the shower faucet . Plenty hot enough for the auto dishwasher too. Last year, i ran my electric water heater about 8 times total under heavily-cloudy skies ... otherwise , I get all the hot water i need from free solar energy. Its not a draindown system and i dont use anti-freeze liquid in it -- havent had any incidents even with the overnight temperature reaching 22 f a couple times. 

Just a headsup in case youre considering it. My chief aim was to make it as simple and low cost as possible and to meet my hot water needs as a single occupant .


----------



## jakeubu (Nov 10, 2012)

That's great! Its always nice to get your money back:thumbsup:


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

I built a swimming pool heater some years back using an old sliding patio door section--and 3 rolls of black garden hose--tie strapped to a shallow wood box----

It got so hot I had to add tempering valves to keep the pool from overheating.

Thanks for the how-to----yours sure does look simple to construct---


----------



## TheyCallMeDave (Nov 22, 2012)

oh'mike said:


> I built a swimming pool heater some years back using an old sliding patio door section--and 3 rolls of black garden hose--tie strapped to a shallow wood box----
> 
> It got so hot I had to add tempering valves to keep the pool from overheating.
> 
> Thanks for the how-to----yours sure does look simple to construct---


Yes, theres YouTube videos on guys that have done what you did to heat your swimming pool. Very low cost approach. 

One might think that my 6 gallon capacity Solar Water Heating Box wouldnt be enough capacity for a 10 min. shower...but when you have to temper it down alot with cold water, the hot water flow is very small -- especially in the summer when that water is pushing 160 f .

I wanted to build a very low cost and simple System that didnt use a pump or elaborate costly collector . 

Just for grins, i thought about fabricating some reflectors to intensify the solar light on the Pex Tubing just to see how hot i could get the water . This is commonly done for a Solar Oven application for cooking food.


----------



## cleveman (Dec 17, 2011)

Has there ever been a better reason to add a location to a profile?


----------



## TheyCallMeDave (Nov 22, 2012)

cleveman said:


> Has there ever been a better reason to add a location to a profile?


Im located in Northern Florida .... very close to Tallahassee, Fl.

Regards, David Norman.


----------

